# Very disturbing email from ACX



## EmparentingMom (Jun 20, 2011)

Just a couple of hours ago, I got an email from ACX stating as follows:

"Hello,

Your ACX account has been flagged due to unusual activity concerning the use of your ACX promotional codes. While we support the legitimate efforts of our users to promote their audiobooks, attempting to manipulate the ACX platform and/or ACX programs is not permitted.

As a result, we will no longer provide you with promotional codes to use to promote your ACX projects. Please note that our evaluation process takes multiple criteria into consideration when deciding to place restrictions, and we take action based on those criteria. Going forward, please also make sure that you observe ACX's guidelines.... Failure to meet ACX's guidelines or agreements may result in restrictions against your account, up to and including termination.....

Please be advised that this is our final decision and we won't be offering further insight or action on this matter."

Given that I can't even remember the last time I used my promo codes, there is literally no way they could have been abused, unless my account was hacked. Which is a disturbing possibility in and of itself. I called ACX right away, and while the support team was nice, they made it clear that there is nothing they can do except make a note that I called in hopes the internal team that handles such matters may see it and decide to reconsider the decision. *What is really unbelievable is their statement that there is no possibility whatsoever "for further insight or action on this matter."* What does that even mean? So they have exclusive rights to distribute our audio books, but can't be bothered to provide any recourse in case of an error on their part? Like I said, I haven't been using the promo codes, so this decision won't affect me in the short term. But it's the principle of the thing - not to mention the fact that if I have no way of finding out what kind of problematic activity supposedly triggered this decision, I have no way of preventing further "unusual activity" that could conceivably get me terminated!


----------



## ImaWriter (Aug 12, 2015)

https://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,314463.0.html


----------



## CJArcher (Jan 22, 2011)

I just got the same email and the same reply when I asked them to look into it. Considering I haven't used promo codes from ACX in over a year, I don't know what the strange activity is and they won't tell me. I'm worried there might be further repercussions for my account.


----------



## alex283 (Nov 14, 2019)

I'm glad I have found this thread. I received the same email today, too, although I have never used their promo codes. What's more interesting: after I received the email, I opened my browser and visited the Promo Codes dashboard that said:

Total Codes Generated: 0
Redeemed by Listener: 0
Available for Distribution: 0

I printed the page as a PDF and sent it to them, but got the same reply as everyone:



> We understand you're seeking additional information regarding revoked access to your promotional ACX codes. Pursuant to our previous communication, your account was under review for unusual activity. After a full investigation, we can confirm fraudulent use of the promotional codes for your ACX audiobooks.
> 
> As a result, we are upholding our previous decision to revoke your promo code access.
> 
> ...


----------



## The one with all the big dresses on the covers (Jan 25, 2016)

alex283 said:


> I'm glad I have found this thread. I received the same email today, too, although I have never used their promo codes. What's more interesting: after I received the email, I opened my browser and visited the Promo Codes dashboard that said:
> 
> Total Codes Generated: 0
> Redeemed by Listener: 0
> ...


That's just beyond ludicrous. There must be some sort of glitch going on. Although I note they've gone to the bother of setting up an auto-reply to emails on the matter, so they're willing to double down on the glitch it seems!

I'm another one who got hit with the same email. We have used our promo codes, but only in the specific ways outlined on the ACX site as the ways promo codes should be used. Sigh.


----------



## ........ (May 4, 2013)

alex283 said:


> I'm glad I have found this thread. I received the same email today, too, although I have never used their promo codes. What's more interesting: after I received the email, I opened my browser and visited the Promo Codes dashboard that said:
> 
> Total Codes Generated: 0
> Redeemed by Listener: 0
> ...


You never used them in the past either, before the promo tab was available, when they used to email them out?

I got the same email. I sent out promo codes 3.5 **years** ago. 23 US and 3 UK to mailing list people.

I see some people speculating on other boards that some people join author mailing lists just to get codes to resell. Others are speculating that audiobook boom is the cause of it.

Crazy if bans are being handed out to people who've literally never used a promo code ever.


----------



## SusanMayWriter (Jan 7, 2014)

I just posted this in the other thread that deals with this from back in July but I thought I'd add it here. I'll be persisting in trying to sort this out and I'll report back what happens each step. ACX does have glitches because remember back about a year ago, where some of us had our books enrolled in Kindle Unlimited free audibles without permission. They called that a glitch and asked us to forgive them for this error. So not perfect ACX. Here's my post from other thread. Maybe we can combine the threads, wonderful moderators.

POST:

I just got the same email. But I have been sending out codes and it's part of my marketing, so it is a hit for me.

However, I'd never do anything fraudulent. I do pretty well with audibles and I wouldn't risk that. I don't even know how you'd use them fraudulently. Not the new ones anyway. I've never heard of them being sold.

They did seem to give me an extra hint at what the issue might be in my case by adding this sentence in: "Going forward, please also make sure that you observe ACXâ€™s guidelines (http://audible-acx.custhelp.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/8887). "

I have recently published a collection of novellas, which included a novella that I'd previously produced on its own. I didn't realize that this breached their codes of conduct as I've seen people talk here about publishing boxsets on audible and how you should wait until the sales of our book slow down before combining them because it will affect the single books' sales. I've written to them in reply telling them I didn't realize this based on what I'd thought of as general knowledge in the author world and normal practice for eBooks and paperbacks. I told them I'm happy to take the book down now that I know, but just want to confirm it all. If it is this, why wouldn't you just write and say that this novella is included in this other novella, please take it down?

I've got lots of codes out there through sheer hard work and marketing, and I haven't used any other platform to distribute them. I'd copied some onto a spreadsheet for ease of use to distribute them, and I've only just sent some out in the last forty-eight hours, so I don't know if those will be redeemable or they are canceled as well. They don't mention any of that.

I'm wondering if this has anything at all to do with the expiring codes, which expired on the 9th. I sent out an email to my mailing list offering these, especially to UK people because I hadn't used any. So, I've recently had a lot of codes redeemed. However, they told us to do that in the email advising us they were expiring.

It's very distressing but if I don't get a good reply, which from reading here, I probably won't, then I'll use the Jeff Bezos email and persist with it. I need those codes for reviews on my books and my launching strategy.

I haven't had anything like this happen before. It's very upsetting, for sure.


----------



## SusanMayWriter (Jan 7, 2014)

Another thing I did want to ask of those who've been affected: Did you notice high sales in your account previously?

I did experience very high sales for six days back on 10/27 to 31/10. They were normal on the 26th and then after the 31st dropped back to normal again. On these days sales quadrupled. However, I just thought it was some kind of promotion my book must have been in through Audible or Amazon and jumped for joy. It's happened before with eBooks. Now I'm wondering was it some kind of cloaking done by scammers like they were doing with Kindle Unlimited.

My husband did theorize when I explained how codes worked a while back that it looked like a scammer's paradise with a 30-day free account and a free couple of audibles. However, I've been an indie author since 2011 and even if I worked out a scam, I sure wouldn't do it because the audible payment comes out of a pool, just like KU does. I'd never do that to fellow authors and I'm honest to a fault. Now, as I'm writing this, I'm really wondering if that is what this is. Although, if others haven't experienced high sales for a period, then maybe not.

I'm just going to add in the email I received today. It actually isn't from anyone at all. There's no sign off at the bottom like they usually have, so it does seem to be an auto-generated one. What I've put in the quote box is exactly what I've received. I thought I'd add it in because maybe it varies from other people's. Now I look at it, my earlier hypotheses that it's got something to do with the duplicated story in a collection can't be the reason, as they clearly say it's due to the use of promotional codes. And I certainly haven't done anything manipulative except do what they suggested.



> Hello,
> 
> Your ACX account has been flagged due to unusual activity concerning the use of your ACX promotional codes. While we support the legitimate efforts of our users to promote their audiobooks, attempting to manipulate the ACX platform and/or ACX programs is not permitted.
> 
> ...


----------



## ........ (May 4, 2013)

SusanMayWriter said:


> Another thing I did want to ask of those who've been affected: Did you notice high sales in your account previously?


I had a bump of about 50 sales last month but I attributed it to Facebook advertising of a boxset. My audiobooks are under a name I no longer write for and so sales have been steadily declining over time. The only thing that moves the needle these days is advertising as I have no new releases.

This is the marketing spiel from ACX about where to use your promo codes:

Send your promo codes to professional audiobook reviewers.
Get early reviews from your street team or beta readers.
Run a social media giveaway for fans and newsletter subscribers.
Swap codes with your peers and trade reviews for each other's books.

-- Sounds like a joke now. I sent mine to the "street team". Don't even think it appeared online anywhere. Just mailing list only.

Look at that last line too - swap codes with your peers and trade reviews! I would have said that was a TOS violation any day of the week.

I'd love an answer but what will ACX say? Someone in the 23 US codes you sent out sold one? Or they did something else?


----------



## SusanMayWriter (Jan 7, 2014)

........ said:


> I had a bump of about 50 sales last month but I attributed it to Facebook advertising of a boxset. My audiobooks are under a name I no longer write for and so sales have been steadily declining over time. The only thing that moves the needle these days is advertising as I have no new releases.
> 
> This is the marketing spiel from ACX about where to use your promo codes:
> 
> ...


I'm wondering if this is it. The bump in sales. If all of us who received this email had a bump in sales over a period that wasn't normal, we could have been used as a smokescreen. Were yours during the last five days of the month, like mine? I usually sell according to my marketing. So, after not marketing as much the last four weeks, my audible sales for this particular targeted book, had dropped much lower, then on the 26th I had a big surge that was the most I've ever sold. However, I did start advertising in the UK specifically at Audible listeners, so I thought, it could be that. Then it continued for the next five days, but at about half the amount. So I thought, audible has sent out an email or Amazon featuring my book. On the 1st November, it reverted back to normal sales for the amount of advertising.

I thought its just some 'thing' that I don't know about happening. Exact same thing happened with my ebooks January 2018 and one book sold hundreds a day and that lasted two weeks and then returned to normal. But that's sales not KU reads or anything.

Maybe, this might be the common denominator, that our books were used in a scam with codes or new registrations for audible listener scams. I don't know how with these new codes that you could scam. They are linked to the book. I had read those suggestions of using the codes and I did think that last one was really funny and not something I'd do anyway. I'd much rather give my codes to genuine reviewers and get the review and goodwill of giving a reader a free book.

So what days did your bump occur?


----------



## The one with all the big dresses on the covers (Jan 25, 2016)

I think that line about following the guidelines is a standard part of the form letter they sent to everyone. I am not aware of having violated any of their guidelines at any time, and I have no audio box sets or bundles. They also don't appear to be reading replies, just sending out auto responses, so I doubt anyone will even read your reply about your bundle.


----------



## SusanMayWriter (Jan 7, 2014)

The one with all the big dresses on the covers said:


> I think that line about following the guidelines is a standard part of the form letter they sent to everyone. I am not aware of having violated any of their guidelines at any time, and I have no audio box sets or bundles. They also don't appear to be reading replies, just sending out auto responses, so I doubt anyone will even read your reply about your bundle.


Yes, I've realized now that mine the same as the OP, but different to the letter on the other thread. It's definitely something to do with the codes, but I've done nothing wrong either. I mean, I have had a lot more activity because for the first time I mailed out to all my newsletter subs, of which there is 30k, and then I suddenly got about 150 people wanting codes. But they actually tell you to do this. And that's not being manipulative. That's promoting audible.

My other theory now is this jump in audiobook sales of a book that I have been advertising heavily. Did you see any jump in your audibles sales that surprised you?


----------



## ........ (May 4, 2013)

SusanMayWriter said:


> I'm wondering if this is it. The bump in sales. If all of us who received this email had a bump in sales over a period that wasn't normal, we could have been used as a smokescreen. Were yours during the last five days of the month, like mine? I usually sell according to my marketing. So, after not marketing as much the last four weeks, my audible sales for this particular targeted book, had dropped much lower, then on the 26th I had a big surge that was the most I've ever sold. However, I did start advertising in the UK specifically at Audible listeners, so I thought, it could be that. Then it continued for the next five days, but at about half the amount. So I thought, audible has sent out an email or Amazon featuring my book. On the 1st November, it reverted back to normal sales for the amount of advertising.
> 
> I thought its just some 'thing' that I don't know about happening. Exact same thing happened with my ebooks January 2018 and one book sold hundreds a day and that lasted two weeks and then returned to normal. But that's sales not KU reads or anything.
> 
> ...


No bump for me. 50 copies over a month is only one or two more per day, which is how it looks roughly.

I'm seeing this turn up on other forums now and it looks like another Amazon dumb smash. Hopefully if enough of us argue back and get some publicity on it, they'll reconsider. I'm utterly astonished that my paltry 23 US codes and 3 UK codes could land me a ban, 3.5 years after sending them out.


----------



## SusanMayWriter (Jan 7, 2014)

........ said:


> No bump for me. 50 copies over a month is only one or two more per day, which is how it looks roughly.
> 
> I'm seeing this turn up on other forums now and it looks like another Amazon dumb smash. Hopefully if enough of us argue back and get some publicity on it, they'll reconsider. I'm utterly astonished that my paltry 23 US codes and 3 UK codes could land me a ban, 3.5 years after sending them out.


Well, it's pretty unbelievable for you since you haven't sent any out recently. That kind of rules out it being because of recent activity or having a lot of codes redeemed, in my case.

Other thing I've just learned is that codes that I had sent out and hadn't been redeemed yet are now coming back to users as "expired." Now I'm having to write and apologize for the inconvenience. No notice to us about something that now impacts reader/listeners who are also customers of Audible. Pretty poor behavior on ACX'S PART. Have you written to [email protected]?


----------



## ........ (May 4, 2013)

SusanMayWriter said:


> Well, it's pretty unbelievable for you since you haven't sent any out recently. That kind of rules out it being because of recent activity or having a lot of codes redeemed, in my case.
> 
> Other thing I've just learned is that codes that I had sent out and hadn't been redeemed yet are now coming back to users as "expired." Now I'm having to write and apologize for the inconvenience. No notice to us about something that now impacts reader/listeners who are also customers of Audible. Pretty poor behavior on ACX'S PART. Have you written to [email protected]?


I just wrote back to the ACX. I figure given the spread of this that they'll have a flood of complaints and some publicity. If I get the autoresponse then I'll escalate it.


----------



## Rocket Punch (Sep 1, 2018)

SusanMayWriter said:


> I did experience very high sales for six days back on 10/27 to 31/10. They were normal on the 26th and then after the 31st dropped back to normal again. On these days sales quadrupled. However, I just thought it was some kind of promotion my book must have been in through Audible or Amazon and jumped for joy. It's happened before with eBooks. Now I'm wondering was it some kind of cloaking done by scammers like they were doing with Kindle Unlimited.


Susan and everyone else, it really, really blows that this is happening, and I suspect it has something to do with their old system of codes phasing out/expiring and tripping up a whole bunch of false flags for everyone. I'm sorry to hear this and hope it's resolved for everyone soon. ACX needs to pick up the slack for something which I'm pretty sure is a problem on their end.

As for the sales spike on the 27th, I can confirm that I had one too, in the region of the thousands. You must have been placed in Audible's 2 for 1 sale, same as my book. I would never have known if I hadn't posted about it in shock on Facebook, but an author friend commented to say she saw it in an Audible newsletter. It couldn't have been that. After looking through my emails I'm 100% convinced at this point that this is their fault. Here's an email sent out on October 29 to anyone who requested codes through customer support in the past:



> Dear Rocket Punch,
> 
> You're receiving this email because our records indicate that you've requested promotional codes from our Customer Support team in the last year. *This email is to notify you that any Promo Codes you received by email prior to May 9, 2019 will expire at 11:59PM ET on November 12, 2019.* After that, you'll need to exclusively use the Promo Codes generated from the Promo Code tab on your Sales Dashboard. If you've recently distributed old Promo Codes to fans or reviewers, you may want to alert them to this deadline.


The date hangs together with when these autogenerated punishment emails started getting reported. I'd try calling ACX if at all possible, and would very much hope for a mass apology email explaining the situation going out in the weeks to come, because this sounds like an enormous pain in the ass. Best of luck to everyone affected.


----------



## SusanMayWriter (Jan 7, 2014)

Thank you RocketPunch for letting me know about the 2 for 1 sale. Actually, someone I gave a code too told me about that. 

Now this might make sense in my case because I think that person might have got my book and another book with my old code, so she was really happy. I was just clearing all the old codes, and as you know, those codes could be used on any book as they just became a credit in a users' account. 

I had it in my head that the use-by date of the old codes was the 9th, but you might be right and I got it mixed up because it mentioned codes received prior to May 9. So, this could be a huge balls up and glitch. It's just funny that only some of us received the email and that the reply is a 'we will not respond further.'

I hope it is just a glitch, however, it has happened to someone before as per the other thread on this matter, that is now active, and that was back in July.

What is annoying now is that I'm getting emails from people I've sent codes to who have now tried to redeem them are now told they are expired. I've got no idea who hasn't redeemed the new codes I've sent out and how many of these emails I'm going to get, which is more work and a little embarrassing. I hate disappointing readers.

My big concern is that the scammers are clearly now in Audible/ACX territory and this is going to be an ongoing issue, where before I felt it was a good place to put my marketing efforts, far away from KU and the scamming and unfairness. I'm not against KU. All my books are in it, but I just saw Audible as the new bright horizon and I've put a fair bit of money into my back catalog recently producing audios. One is in production now. And now, I can't even give out codes to get reviews, unless I pull them out of ACX and go with someone else. And I really didn't want to do that because I'm going very well with Audible. Thanks anyway for solving a mystery for me about the 2 for 1. At least I know it wasn't a scammer using me.


----------



## Asteroth (Nov 14, 2019)

I too got this email yesterday and have written back and received nothing more than a confirmation of the first message. I'm livid. Guilty of something isn't how I expect a modern company to operate and I have written telling them if they persist, I'm taking all my books down. I won't allow a firm to profit from my sweat and tears that can't be arsed to tell me what I am accused of! I have only used 5 codes and that was in October. Talk about treating your partners with blatant disrespect!

I too have compilations and was unaware that this is something not allowed - compilations are normal after all. But I'm not sure that is it as this relates only to promo codes.

Here is the reply I got..

Dear Gary,

We understand you're seeking additional information regarding revoked access to your promotional ACX codes. Pursuant to our previous communication, your account was under review for unusual activity. After a full investigation, we can confirm fraudulent use of the promotional codes for your ACX audiobooks.

As a result, we are upholding our previous decision to revoke your promo code access.

Please know that all ACX users are responsible for abiding by ACX's Legal Agreements. Failure to meet these guidelines can result in restrictions against your account, up to and including termination.

If you would like to review our Legal Contracts and Guidelines, please visit (https://www.acx.com/help/legal-contracts/200485430)

The ACX team has no further information to disclose. This will be our final communication on the matter.

And the original email sent 11 hours ago...

Hello,

Your ACX account has been flagged due to unusual activity concerning the use of your ACX promotional codes. While we support the legitimate efforts of our users to promote their audiobooks, attempting to manipulate the ACX platform and/or ACX programs is not permitted.

As a result, we will no longer provide you with promotional codes to use to promote your ACX projects. Please note that our evaluation process takes multiple criteria into consideration when deciding to place restrictions, and we take action based on those criteria. Going forward, please also make sure that you observe ACX's guidelines (http://audible-acx.custhelp.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/8887).

Failure to meet ACX's guidelines or agreements may result in restrictions against your account, up to and including termination.

If you would like to review our Legal Contracts and Guidelines, please visit: (https://www.acx.com/help/legal-contracts/200485430 )

Please be advised that this is our final decision and we won't be offering further insight or action on this matter.

Tis disgusting behavior and as I ust told them, I too ave a choice as to where I sell my books...


----------



## alex283 (Nov 14, 2019)

SusanMayWriter said:


> My other theory now is this jump in audiobook sales of a book that I have been advertising heavily. Did you see any jump in your audibles sales that surprised you?


I have not experienced any peak in sales. Normal 1-2 copies per day. I have only one audiobook which is exclusive with ACX and which was eligible for these codes.

The Promo Codes tab is now not available for me once I refreshed the page, but was available after I received their email and it clearly showed that I generated 0 codes as of November 13.


----------



## SusanMayWriter (Jan 7, 2014)

Yes, Gary, I do think now that this isn't related to duplicate sections in another book. I thought that before I saw there was a blanket email.

It's also not new as somebody pointed out in the SPF group on Facebook that there was a thread on Reddit a month ago where this happened to an author.

https://www.reddit.com/r/audiobooks/comments/dioyfu/ban_on_acx_codes/

There's also a thread from that thread to do with gifting, where listeners are gifting each other books and literally swapping like a library. I think authors still get paid for that, but that sure looks like a way of scamming somehow and a pretty silly practice to allow. https://www.reddit.com/r/audible/comments/drzx9c/audible_gifting_thread_november_2019/

From further investigation and discussion behind the scenes, there is a particular 'caught' KU scammer involved in an ACX code distribution businesses. If that is the case, and I believe it is, then this emails is a net thrown over innocent authors, just like the KU fiasco, which seems to have died down once a few of the scammers (not all of them) got shut down. So, I've got no idea whether this will be resolved or not. However, I suggest every person with this issue write to [email protected] Our only hope is that with a barrage of emails coming in about the same thing, they will look into it.

Pretty damn rude. I've now got my reviewers that I've sent codes out to in the last twenty-four hours telling me that their code is showing as "expired", when, of course, it's not. Embarrassing and time wasting and so unfair, when you are doing exactly what ACX suggested... emailing your list and offering the codes to reviewers. I've had a big push in the last two weeks on codes because of the expiring old ones.

Anyway, that's my latest info. Will check back when I hear anything else.  Boo hoo.


----------



## SusanMayWriter (Jan 7, 2014)

alex283 said:


> I have not experienced any peak in sales. Normal 1-2 copies per day. I have only one audiobook which is exclusive with ACX and which was eligible for these codes.
> 
> The Promo Codes tab is now not available for me once I refreshed the page, but was available after I received their email and it clearly showed that I generated 0 codes as of November 13.


Alex283, I now don't think it's to do with sales. I've since been told there was a 2 for 1 offer on audiobooks and mine must have been included in the promotion. I've sold a lot over the past few months of this audible, so that's normal that they would include a popular book in a promo, well normal in eBook world. So I guess they use a similar criteria for audibles. So now I think it's a big net and somehow more to do with books and promo codes and not necessarily your own promo codes but promo codes being used somehow the wrong way and your book being purchased with them.

However, I could be completely wrong and it's a glitch. However, it dates back to July on another thread and also last month on a Reddit thread. The difference this time is that a lot of authors got swept up. Who know! Just a darn waste of time and terribly worrying. Now I'm apologizing over the last few hours to people who've written saying their code is showing as expired.


----------



## EmparentingMom (Jun 20, 2011)

I didn't have any particular sales spike, so I don't think that's it - at least not in my case.

I did suddenly remember, though, that I heard that at least in the past, promo codes could be used in theory for *any book*, so a person could conceivably collect promo codes from various authors and use them *all* for a different book altogether. I don't know if this was ever really true, or if it is today- but maybe that's what allows people to conduct "unusual activity" on books without an author's knowledge?

In any event, I am extremely concerned by this behavior on the part of ACX - both because it is unfair and because it doesn't allow authors to take corrective action in the unlikely event that something actually is happening with their accounts, that they are not aware of. I really hope they fix this - it does nothing to inspire confidence or trust.


----------



## Asteroth (Nov 14, 2019)

Thanks for the update. I have also posted on this matter here. I am not going to take this lying down so I am asking if anyone can help increase the publicity around this issue? I think we need to make a noise and a very large noise about this as it stinks.

I have done nothing wrong. If they have evidence I did, present it and allow me to defend myself. This is the normal way. What ACX is doing is riding roughshod as a monopoly over its authors.

Unacceptable!


----------



## Aaronhodges (Dec 19, 2015)

I got the same email and response from ACX (aca the automated one). I have just sent this email to [email protected] I suggest everyone else send in complaints as well to get this issue resolved. I have used my codes a lot, asking my newsletter subscribers if they would like to listen to my books as well as using audiobook boom. But I've always sent the codes individually so each emailer has only ever had access to one code. Unless someone has subscribed multiple times to my newsletter and replied from each, I'd say it would be pretty difficult for anyone to be committing fraud with them.

My email:

Dear JeffI am writing to you in response to accusations by ACX that I was involved in fraudulent behaviour with the ACX promo code platform. I am very concerned by this accusation because the only codes I have ever given out were to friends and family, members of my mailing list, and through a promotion site called Audiobook boom (which I have been using without issue for 4 years). In fact, I still have the individual emails I sent out to each of my readers in my last round of codes given away (I send the codes out individually to ensure there is no possibility of fraud).
I have never engaged in any fraudulent activity with the codes I have been given. In fact, I would have very little motivation to do so, since all my books are royalty split with the narrator David Stifel - who I might add will also be affected by this ban. These codes have been an important part of the promotional strategy for my audiobooks and one of the reasons I have been exclusive to the platform. 
As someone who has been publishing with Amazon for 4 years (and ACX for almost as long), I have never participated in or been accused of any fraudulent activity. If any of the promo codes I have been issued were used in a fraudulent manner, this would have been an issue I would have been very concerned about and have been happy to work with ACX to identify which codes/members of my newsletter team have been engaged in this activity. However, ACX refuses to even detail in what manner the codes were used fraudulently, and have simply revoked my access to the promotional ACX tab without any warning. 

It is actions such as these that have caused myself and many other authors to lose faith in the Kindle Direct Publishing service, and the reason why I have begun removing my ebooks from Kindle Select and providing them to other platforms for publishing (such as Apple, Google Play and Kobo). Given these most recent actions, I will also be looking to publish my audiobooks on platforms other than ACX in the future. A company that is willing to hand out punishments without offering proof, explanation or even warning is not a platform with which I can have any faith with my future revenue.
I am still hoping this issue can be resolved and my access to ACX's promotional codes restored, as given the response I have observed on Kboards, this is a widespread issue that has affected many authors - including some which have never used their ACX promotional codes. Given this and my own knowledge that I have not been committing any fraudulent acts with these codes, I am certain this is an error within ACXs systems.
Either way, this has severely dented my faith in Amazon's systems and I will be continuing to migrate my works away from your exclusive services.
RegardsAaron Hodges


----------



## lea_owens (Dec 5, 2011)

EmparentingMom said:


> I didn't have any particular sales spike, so I don't think that's it - at least not in my case.
> 
> I did suddenly remember, though, that I heard that at least in the past, promo codes could be used in theory for *any book*, so a person could conceivably collect promo codes from various authors and use them *all* for a different book altogether. I don't know if this was ever really true, or if it is today- but maybe that's what allows people to conduct "unusual activity" on books without an author's knowledge?
> 
> In any event, I am extremely concerned by this behavior on the part of ACX - both because it is unfair and because it doesn't allow authors to take corrective action in the unlikely event that something actually is happening with their accounts, that they are not aware of. I really hope they fix this - it does nothing to inspire confidence or trust.


I've been trying to work out how on earth the codes could be used in a scam, but this seems a way if codes can be used on books other than the author's intended book. If that is the case, then it's possible a scam network could collect ACX codes from thousands of legitimate authors and then channel them to their own books to get Amazon money, and then the net thrown out caught the scammers as well as any authors who - in good faith - provided codes for their books. I'm still scratching my head to work out where the scam lies - I guess I work too hard for money to have time to think up ways to steal it.

I do know it's turned me off going ahead with audio.


----------



## SusanMayWriter (Jan 7, 2014)

Don't be turned off audible as it's a growing market, and there are other options for distribution. 

I haven't heard back from ACX, so I didn't even get a will not reply any further email. However, maybe it's a good sign. Maybe they are really looking into it.

Many authors have been affected, so I guess its heartening that it's not just one author being slammed here and there, as has happened with KU.  I've seen a few ways you can scam since this happened and there is a known ex-KU scammer that I've heard about now who is involved in a codes for review business. So it makes sense that this is related to some bad actors. It could be our books are being bought with codes through scammers or sold by scammers. I don't really know exact details, but a good source on this has told me they saw this coming once they knew that scammers were playing inside ACX.

Try not to feel too insulted. Just got to systematically go through the process of contacting [email protected] and keep fighting to get someone at Amazon/ACX to look at this sensibly. I need my codes for marketing and reviews. It's part of my system, so I'll just keep fighting until I find someone to look into it.


----------



## SusanMayWriter (Jan 7, 2014)

In case anyone, wants a template to send out, I've just sent this to [email protected]

EMAIL

Hello,

I am an author with multiple audibles distributed exclusively with ACX, narrated by award-winning narrators. I'm also exclusive with KDP select. I've sold thousands of audibles and ebooks and enjoyed a good relationship with ACX and KDP until now.

Yesterday, I received the email below and, through forums and groups of collective independent authors, in which I'm a member, I have learned that this same email has been sent to many authors. It accuses me of using my promo audible codes to manipulate the store and the system. However, I have never done this and only supplied the codes to genuine listener/reader reviewers from my mailing list, a strategy suggested by ACX themselves.

Many authors receiving these emails are also saying that they have either never used the codes or used them years ago and in small quantities.One has even said they received the email and yet don't have an audible or an ACX account. We are presuming this is a glitch, but ACX is refusing to engage in any explanation or clarify how they've reached the conclusion that the codes are being used in a spurious manner and how they decided on an author's participation and guilt.

I've also discovered that any codes I distributed recently are now showing as 'expired' when my reviewer attempts to claim the book. This is now also affecting audible customers as we were given no warning that this was about to happen.

Not having access to codes for reviewers makes it far more difficult for me to promote my audibles, of which I sell a good quantity and also introduce new customers to audible through my own extensive marketing.
I would appreciate you looking into this matter with some urgency as I will need to make a decision about continuing to offer exclusivity to Audible. There seems little point remaining with ACX when I'm not able to supply review copies, and while I have the threat of termination of my entire account if I don't cease doing something of which I haven't been given a clear explanation, and that I can't comprehend what my infraction might be.

My account is xxxxx

I look forward to a quick resolution to this and hearing from you.


----------



## J. A. Wallace (Mar 31, 2019)

Wow, a frightening scenario, and not the first troubling story about ACX I've read. I'm finishing my 4th in series mystery novel and considering publishing audio book versions. I've decided not to use ACX because of all these horror stories.  I hope you're able to resolve this issue. Keep us posted.


----------



## nerinedorman (Nov 15, 2019)

I've been playing email tennis with the ACX support and they always persist in copy/pasting the same issue with the guidelines. 
I have asked for specific codes to be highlighted as being used in fraud, and they just keep saying their nebulous 'investigations' are the final word.

I brought out an audiobook for my novella last year. I sent out all of six codes. To people I know in real life. Like me, it's doubtful any of them were au fait with the complex world of internet fraud.

If ACX were simply deactivating their promo codes for the time being, that would be fine. But to come out and blatantly accuse me of 'suspicious behaviour' just takes the bleeding cake.

I must've had about half a dozen similarly worded form responses from ACX. I even asked if I could speak to a human, because it looked so computer generated. The consultant merely stated that this was the response they'd been told to give.

I've sent that email to Geoff. I've made a stink on Twitter and my writers' group on FB. So far no one seems to have any solutions.

Nerine


----------



## anotherpage (Apr 4, 2012)

I think there are probably 2 possible issues here

1. Its just a bot that has messed up ( hence the reason why someone got the email who didn't even have any audiobooks)

2. Its targeting those who have BUNDLED their books and saying its duplicate content.


----------



## nerinedorman (Nov 15, 2019)

I've had a response from Victoria Strauss at Writer Beware. I've forwarded her my correspondence with ACX, and she'd love to hear from authors who've had similar experiences. Her email is [email protected]


----------



## Aaronhodges (Dec 19, 2015)

nerinedorman said:


> I've had a response from Victoria Strauss at Writer Beware. I've forwarded her my correspondence with ACX, and she'd love to hear from authors who've had similar experiences. Her email is [email protected]


Sent her an email


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

Are all of the affected parties outside of the US?


----------



## SusanMayWriter (Jan 7, 2014)

timesgoneby said:


> I think there are probably 2 possible issues here
> 
> 1. Its just a bot that has messed up ( hence the reason why someone got the email who didn't even have any audiobooks)
> 
> 2. Its targeting those who have BUNDLED their books and saying its duplicate content.


No, I thought this to begin with but so far there's only been two that have bundled, and I'm one of them. If it was that then I think they would write and say look this is a duplicate of what's in another book. I hadn't read the email properly when I first thought it was that. My email is identical and says code misuse and manipulation.



nerinedorman said:


> I've had a response from Victoria Strauss at Writer Beware. I've forwarded her my correspondence with ACX, and she'd love to hear from authors who've had similar experiences. Her email is [email protected]


Thanks Nerinedorman, I've written to Victoria. I keep checking back here to see if anyone has heard anything, but it appears nobody is getting any replies. Really such a bummer.


----------



## nerinedorman (Nov 15, 2019)

Monique said:


> Are all of the affected parties outside of the US?


Not sure, but I spoke to another author who's a fellow South African, and she claims to have gotten actual detailed input that it was because people outside of the US and UK had been redeeming the codes. Apparently it's in the T's and C's that only US and UK are allowed to redeem the codes.

If that's the case, I'd like to highlight the fact that we as authors aren't always in a position to check and see whether people are lying about where they're based. And to blanket ban so many people all at once? Surely a warning first? I hadn't read all the fine print but out of the six people who redeemed codes from me, I don't even know which countries some of them are from.


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

I'm just looking for commonalities. Right now, I'm leaning toward a glitch. Whatever the cause, it's ridiculous and highlights a major problem with the way Amazon handles issues.


----------



## SusanMayWriter (Jan 7, 2014)

nerinedorman said:


> Not sure, but I spoke to another author who's a fellow South African, and she claims to have gotten actual detailed input that it was because people outside of the US and UK had been redeeming the codes. Apparently it's in the T's and C's that only US and UK are allowed to redeem the codes.
> 
> If that's the case, I'd like to highlight the fact that we as authors aren't always in a position to check and see whether people are lying about where they're based. And to blanket ban so many people all at once? Surely a warning first? I hadn't read all the fine print but out of the six people who redeemed codes from me, I don't even know which countries some of them are from.


That's interesting because I'm an Aussie & I've got a US account because they didn't have an Australian audible years ago. If it's to do with that, that's ridiculous. How is that being manipulative of the platform. Many Europeans have UK accounts & I have had a Canadian tell me they use a US account. So what? Don't allow people to have different audible accounts from their country of residence.

The behavior of ACX is terrible. They have a banner across a quarter of my audible cover saying "exclusive to Audible" & also just used one of mine in a 2 for 1 offer.

The plot thickens. But they need an education in business best practices for sure.


----------



## SusanMayWriter (Jan 7, 2014)

Just a thought t


nerinedorman said:


> Not sure, but I spoke to another author who's a fellow South African, and she claims to have gotten actual detailed input that it was because people outside of the US and UK had been redeeming the codes. Apparently it's in the T's and C's that only US and UK are allowed to redeem the codes.
> 
> If that's the case, I'd like to highlight the fact that we as authors aren't always in a position to check and see whether people are lying about where they're based. And to blanket ban so many people all at once? Surely a warning first? I hadn't read all the fine print but out of the six people who redeemed codes from me, I don't even know which countries some of them are from.


Just a thought too, this doesn't explain those who sent no codes or sent them she's ago.


----------



## The one with all the big dresses on the covers (Jan 25, 2016)

I’m another one not in the US. Is there anyone who got the email who is in the US?


----------



## The one with all the big dresses on the covers (Jan 25, 2016)

Also, just to clarify, maybe the person misunderstood what ACX was saying. They only give out codes for the US and UK audible sites and those codes can only be redeemed for their own site, but nowhere in the Terms and Conditions on promo codes--which anyone can go and read for themselves, they're not that long--does it say anything about where the redeeming person lives. (And obviously the idea that we could police this if it was a policy is ridiculous. They would be responsible for ensuring only appropriate people have accounts.)


----------



## Joe_Nobody (Oct 23, 2012)

As many of you know, my little publishing company offers a service to non-US, Canadian, and UK authors to publish on ACX.
While I can't make any promises, we have an ACX Rep that I can ask about this.
Personally, I have over 20 audio books on ACX, and I live in the USA. I didn't receive this email.


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

Joe_Nobody said:


> As many of you know, my little publishing company offers a service to non-US, Canadian, and UK authors to publish on ACX.
> While I can't make any promises, we have an ACX Rep that I can ask about this.
> Personally, I have over 20 audio books on ACX, and I live in the USA. I didn't receive this email.


I use your company. I didn't receive it either (not yet at least). My ACX account is set as being with you in Florida, not in Australia. I have eleven audio books and have used the new audio codes quite a bit recently.


----------



## SusanMayWriter (Jan 7, 2014)

Joe_Nobody said:


> As many of you know, my little publishing company offers a service to non-US, Canadian, and UK authors to publish on ACX.
> While I can't make any promises, we have an ACX Rep that I can ask about this.
> Personally, I have over 20 audio books on ACX, and I live in the USA. I didn't receive this email.


That would be fantastic Joe. I feel this is some kind of false positive. It's curious that nobody has heard back from executive team. Has anyone even had acknowledgment from them, even to say they are investigating?

This ban can't possibly stand as there is no rhyme or reason to it. We're all from different countries, have handed out varying quantities of codes. The amount of codes I've given away in the last few weeks is a lot more than normal because they told us that the old codes were expiring & to advise our readers. I can prove that I sent out a newsletter to 30k of people & this relates directly to the jump in handing out codes. But that's not manipulating the system or being shady. They said to do it.

If a few people are running some kind of manipulation, this sure is an over-reaction. You think they'd work with their suppliers to try & stop the practice as opposed to just booting us in the ass.


----------



## anotherpage (Apr 4, 2012)

nerinedorman said:


> Not sure, but I spoke to another author who's a fellow South African, and she claims to have gotten actual detailed input that it was because people outside of the US and UK had been redeeming the codes. Apparently it's in the T's and C's that only US and UK are allowed to redeem the codes.


Well thats always been the case.

If you attempt to do it outside of those countries without a USA or UK account it doesn't let you redeem them. So that can't be the case. Literally the area for redeeming it will flat out stop you if you give it a US or UK code and you are not logged into your US or UK account.

So i don't believe its that.

However, if you are out of the USA or UK and you HAVE a USA or UK audible account and redeem it even though you live outside. That works. But again i cant see that being the problem. The codes are designed for USA and UK. As long as they are used for your book and the code matches your account ( usa account ) then thats no different than a USA person doing it through USA.

I still think this is a duplicate content issue if they are referring people to the Ts and Cs


----------



## SusanMayWriter (Jan 7, 2014)

I think I have hopeful news. I just returned to the thread on Reddit & two authors there persisted in contacting ACX & they've had their codes reinstated. They persisted back
& forth.

I haven't even heard back from my first email to ACX or from
Executive team. But I think I'll start writing direct to ACX & not a reply to the original email, as I did.

Here's the Reddit post. The latest are right down the bottom.

https://www.reddit.com/r/audiobooks/comments/dioyfu/ban_on_acx_codes/


----------



## anotherpage (Apr 4, 2012)

SusanMayWriter said:


> I think I have hopeful news. I just returned to the thread on Reddit & two authors there persisted in contacting ACX & they've had their codes reinstated. They persisted back
> & forth.
> 
> I haven't even heard back from my first email to ACX or from
> ...


You should ask them what did they say in their emails. That might help others. It hasn't happened to me as of yet and i hope it does but would be good to know if it arises.

Also are these 2 people from outside USA and UK? and did they ever redeem a code for their own book with a USA or UK account. That's what i would like to know.


----------



## SusanMayWriter (Jan 7, 2014)

timesgoneby said:


> You should ask them what did they say in their emails. That might help others. It hasn't happened to me as of yet and i hope it does but would be good to know if it arises.
> 
> Also are these 2 people from outside USA and UK? and did they ever redeem a code for their own book with a USA or UK account. That's what i would like to know.


Someone asked the question in the thread about what they said. I presume it was pretty much what I've written. One did ask for the code details that were used fraudulently (supposedly, I say) as they had kept a record. That might be a good tactic. I've also got a spreadsheet with names, so I'm going to use that in mine.


----------



## CJArcher (Jan 22, 2011)

Monique said:


> Are all of the affected parties outside of the US?


It's looking that way. I from Australia.



Joe_Nobody said:


> As many of you know, my little publishing company offers a service to non-US, Canadian, and UK authors to publish on ACX.
> While I can't make any promises, we have an ACX Rep that I can ask about this.


That would be great, Joe. Thanks.

I emailed Amazon's White Glove rep who spoke to her colleague at ACX. Apparently "the team" will follow up to clarify and I should have more info soon. So maybe tackling this from various angles will bring some attention to it. I don't care about the codes, I just want to know what's going on and why, and have the strike against my account removed since I've done nothing wrong.


----------



## EmparentingMom (Jun 20, 2011)

CJArcher said:


> It's looking that way. I from Australia.
> 
> That would be great, Joe. Thanks.
> 
> I emailed Amazon's White Glove rep who spoke to her colleague at ACX. Apparently "the team" will follow up to clarify and I should have more info soon. So maybe tackling this from various angles will bring some attention to it. I don't care about the codes, I just want to know what's going on and why, and have the strike against my account removed since I've done nothing wrong.


What is a White Glove rep?


----------



## ImaWriter (Aug 12, 2015)

EmparentingMom said:


> What is a White Glove rep?


IIRC, only authors who have agents are eligible for a rep. Or something like that.


----------



## CJArcher (Jan 22, 2011)

EmparentingMom said:


> What is a White Glove rep?


White Glove is a service offered to Apub authors when they're no longer Apub authors and want to self publish instead. I was dumped by Montlake after 3 books so was offered this service. Since I was self publishing before I was pubbed by Montlake, I found it unnecessary. I used it once to see if it was worthwhile back in 2013 but hadn't used it since. It was just easier to self pub myself rather than wait for someone else to upload files, which they controlled etc. I'd forgotten about it until they sent an email a few weeks ago saying my rep had changed and here was her new email.


----------



## Gabry_ddo (Nov 17, 2019)

I also received the email from ACX and I am in the same situation as you. I would like to know if anyone has tried to call them and if he has managed to get a clarification


----------



## SusanMayWriter (Jan 7, 2014)

Gabry_ddo said:


> I also received the email from ACX and I am in the same situation as you. I would like to know if anyone has tried to call them and if he has managed to get a clarification


I think some have and no good, but do try. I've just sent off another email. I've had no reply from two emails so far. There's a Reddit post where two people got theirs reinstated by persistence in writing.

I've also included in mine that I have a record of every person that I've given a code to over the years.

So just persist with calls & emails even if they say it's final & you don't hear back. And check back here to see if anyone has had success.


----------



## EmparentingMom (Jun 20, 2011)

I just wrote to [email protected]  I will let you guys know if I receive a reply. Anyone receive one yet?


----------



## nerinedorman (Nov 15, 2019)

After about six or seven tries (I've stopped counting) I just get the same form response. Honestly can't see how bashing my head against a wall will get any new response. TBH, I give up. It's not like I was even using those promo codes much (I had the grand total of six people request codes when I was looking for reviewers).

This entire debacle has left such a bad taste in my mouth I doubt I'll trust anyone to produce audiobooks for me unless my publisher handles the drama. If I put out any audio content now I'm going to get my husband to record it for me now that he's set up a home studio with a proper microphone.

No response from the Jeff Bezos email either, so IDK.


----------



## EmparentingMom (Jun 20, 2011)

Just got a slightly different form response:

Hello,

We understand you're seeking additional information regarding access to Promotional Codes for your ACX account. Promotional Codes are a benefit to eligible ACX users per our Legal Agreements (https://www.acx.com/help/legal-contracts/200485430), as well as our User Conduct and Content Acceptance Guidelines (https://audible-acx.custhelp.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/8887). Factors that result in accounts not being eligible for this feature include misuse of Promo Codes, not observing ACX's residency restrictions, publishing content that infringes upon our content guidelines, and more.

We are upholding our previous decision to revoke your access to the Promo Code tool.

If you would like to review our Legal Contracts and Guidelines, please visit www.acx.com/legal.

The ACX team has no further information to disclose. This will be our final communication on the matter.

Sincerely,
The ACX Team
ACX.com


----------



## ImaWriter (Aug 12, 2015)

EmparentingMom said:


> Factors that result in accounts not being eligible for this feature include misuse of Promo Codes, not observing ACX's residency restrictions, publishing content that infringes upon our content guidelines, and more.


Well, at least they provided more info. And the ACX residency part is interesting.

Did they change the TOS rules at any point? What was the deal before on having a TIN? Because I just checked the current rules.



> https://audible-acx.custhelp.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/9575/~/what-countries-is-acx-open-to%3F
> 
> ACX is currently open to residents of the United States, United Kingdom, Canada and Ireland who have a mailing address, *valid local* Taxpayer Identification Number *(TIN)*, and banking details *for one of these countries*. We hope to open up to a wider global audience in the future.


So if I'm reading that correctly, if you don't have a US, UK, or Canadian TIN, you are not legit. Anyone else read that differently?


----------



## The one with all the big dresses on the covers (Jan 25, 2016)

ImaWriter said:


> Well, at least they provided more info. And the ACX residency part is interesting.
> 
> Did they change the TOS rules at any point? What was the deal before on having a TIN? Because I just checked the current rules.
> 
> So if I'm reading that correctly, if you don't have a US, UK, or Canadian TIN, you are not legit. Anyone else read that differently?


You can't open up an account without a TIN for one of those countries. I think the issue is those who have all the relevant info, including a TIN, but don't actually reside in the US (or UK or Canada). (So any indie authors considering moving overseas, be aware you may be shooting your ACX account in the process!) This is just the oddest way imaginable to crack down on such a thing.


----------



## ImaWriter (Aug 12, 2015)

The one with all the big dresses on the covers said:


> You can't open up an account without a TIN for one of those countries. I think the issue is those who have all the relevant info, including a TIN, but don't actually reside in the US (or UK or Canada). (So any indie authors considering moving overseas, be aware you may be shooting your ACX account in the process!) This is just the oddest way imaginable to crack down on such a thing.


Ah, okay.

So is a TIN the equivalent of my Social Insurance Number here in Canada? Or SSN in the US? I guess so, since both of those are indeed Tax Identification Numbers. And what you say makes sense with regards to the "residency" portion of that email.

Having said that, aren't there many authors here who do have ACX accounts that aren't in US, UK, or Canada? And therefore don't have valid TINs? If that's the case, coupon codes are the least of their worries, I would think.


----------



## The one with all the big dresses on the covers (Jan 25, 2016)

ImaWriter said:


> Ah, okay.
> 
> So is a TIN the equivalent of my Social Insurance Number here in Canada? Or SSN in the US? I guess so, since both of those are indeed Tax Identification Numbers. And what you say makes sense with regards to the "residency" portion of that email.
> 
> Having said that, aren't there many authors here who do have ACX accounts that aren't in US, UK, or Canada? And therefore don't have valid TINs? If that's the case, coupon codes are the least of their worries, I would think.


Like I said, you can't get an account in the first place without a valid TIN. There are plenty of reasons why someone might have one without being a current resident. (And, in fact, I believe you can apply for a US one without ever having lived in the US. That's why they say TIN rather than SSN, because there are different types of TINs. From what I've heard, back in the day, you had to get whatever version of a TIN they have for overseas people to even be able to publish on KDP.) Plus, for instance, if you moved to New Zealand tomorrow for a year, then nothing would actually change with your ACX account (assuming you have one), but you would suddenly be liable to get this email, apparently. But I do agree, it seems an odd way to apparently crack down on the whole thing by just removing the promo codes


----------



## MMSN (Feb 27, 2019)

I don't know if this would help, but when I had an issue at ACX I sent in an email and a guy named Hector emailed me an answer that was spot on.

Maybe send an email and put "Question for Hector" in the subject line? Maybe that would get it sent to a person, not a bot.

[email protected]


----------



## SusanMayWriter (Jan 7, 2014)

I got the same reply. I'm in Australia but I have a TIN. I don't think its that because if you notice they also say 'and more' at the end. They also say 'publishing content  that infringes upon our content guidelines, and more.'

Well, if you were publishing infringing content then they would simply pull down the content. I've asked them to clarify each point they claim it could be, including 'and more.' I've also told them that I have names and emails for every code that I've handed out. Each time, I also have cc'd [email protected] I haven't heard back from executive team. Has anyone else?

I think this is still something to do with codes. Maybe someone selling our codes? I really can't fathom it. Surely, it isn't one or two codes and then they slam you?  

I don't get disheartened easily, but this is disheartening. 

I'll keep trying and will call them, but if I can't resolve this then I'm going to ask for my audibles to be removed from ACX, even the ones I've just published, as receiving codes to gain reviews was one of the main benefits that kept me with them.


----------



## SusanMayWriter (Jan 7, 2014)

I meant to also leave the Reddit link here too, where two people there managed to get their codes back in the last few days, which does give me hope.

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/dioyfu/ban_on_acx_codes/

You'll see I've asked them for any advice they can give us.


----------



## Asteroth (Nov 14, 2019)

I begin to see a pattern here - residency. If so, why on earth don't they just say so instead of flinging accusations of promo code fraud around? What a bizarre company! I wish I had signed up with someone else frankly as ACX is a tyrannical company and it needs to be exposed as such.

Also - I am a US citizen, I have a US address, a US bank account and I pay my taxes there so what is their beef?


----------



## Tarian (Dec 20, 2012)

Back in October I received the same notification and was devastated. I always try to act with integrity and felt this was slander and deformation of character as they were accusing me of manipulation and fraud. I wrote to the support team endlessly and received the same brick-wall response back. I phoned and made my outrage clear. I also wrote to 'writers beware'. I posted on here but had little response, probably because I'm old and not great a tech. Defeated I gave up for a while realising that the consequences to their actions with be far reaching. I worried about how any narrator would ever want to take me on again when I was unable to promote. Like you all I searched for a reason.

For the last two/three weeks I've been ill. During this time I sent one last email to the support team. The only thing I thought I might have done wrong was to give out some of my narrators codes. I admitted this to them and apologised. A very kind woman responded and said she would refer my email on. I was shocked beyond belief. The good news was that my codes were reinstated. However, I received no apology or further explanation other than what I'd come up with myself. Due to this I'm now to scared to give out any codes as I don't know where the trap lies.


----------



## Asteroth (Nov 14, 2019)

Interesting!

They no longer answer my emails and I am not apologizing unless they tell me what it is I did to commit fraud, how and when. I am innocent and we are innocent until proven guilty by law.


----------



## Gabry_ddo (Nov 17, 2019)

After several emails sent to acx and having received the same answer, I asked if I was talking to a human or a bot. They replied that I was talking to a human and replied the usual answer. I insisted asking for explanations but they continue to warn me that this is the only message you will ever receive regarding promo codes:

"We understand you're seeking additional information regarding access to Promotional Codes for your ACX account. Promotional Codes are a benefit to eligible ACX users per our Legal Agreements (https://www.acx.com/help/legal-contracts/200485430), as well as our User Conduct and Content Acceptance Guidelines (https://audible-acx.custhelp.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/8887). Factors that result in accounts not being eligible for this feature include misuse of Promo Codes, not observing ACX's residency restrictions, publishing content that infringes upon our content guidelines, and more.

Has anyone tried to contact them by phone asking for explanations?


----------



## SusanMayWriter (Jan 7, 2014)

Gabry_ddo said:


> After several emails sent to acx and having received the same answer, I asked if I was talking to a human or a bot. They replied that I was talking to a human and replied the usual answer. I insisted asking for explanations but they continue to warn me that this is the only message you will ever receive regarding promo codes:
> 
> "We understand you're seeking additional information regarding access to Promotional Codes for your ACX account. Promotional Codes are a benefit to eligible ACX users per our Legal Agreements (https://www.acx.com/help/legal-contracts/200485430), as well as our User Conduct and Content Acceptance Guidelines (https://audible-acx.custhelp.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/8887). Factors that result in accounts not being eligible for this feature include misuse of Promo Codes, not observing ACX's residency restrictions, publishing content that infringes upon our content guidelines, and more.
> 
> Has anyone tried to contact them by phone asking for explanations?


I didn't get a reply at all from my yesterday email, so you are doing better than me. I'll write again and say that I'm still awaiting a reply. I sent a begging one yesterday. My narrator is going to call them on my behalf. She's lovely and offered to do it. I don't think it will help. My next step is to call them tomorrow. So, no, I haven't called. I'm about to publish another audible and it's so difficult to decide if I go with them in the hope this will be resolved or do I go elsewhere?

It's so disturbing and unsettling to have this now coming up to a week tomorrow and have had no success. But since some people have had success in getting re-instated I feel I have to keep trying just for a bit longer. It makes me sick to do so because this is so unprofessional and on a human level disgusting. They would know how distressing this is for authors and, yet, too bad, just lump us in and accuse us of 'misuse of codes' with no proof.

Has anyone spoken to ALLI about this? I'm not a member, so I'd feel a bit bad about asking them to help when I haven't been a member.


----------



## SusanMayWriter (Jan 7, 2014)

Tarian said:


> Back in October I received the same notification and was devastated. I always try to act with integrity and felt this was slander and deformation of character as they were accusing me of manipulation and fraud. I wrote to the support team endlessly and received the same brick-wall response back. I phoned and made my outrage clear. I also wrote to 'writers beware'. I posted on here but had little response, probably because I'm old and not great a tech. Defeated I gave up for a while realising that the consequences to their actions with be far reaching. I worried about how any narrator would ever want to take me on again when I was unable to promote. Like you all I searched for a reason.
> 
> For the last two/three weeks I've been ill. During this time I sent one last email to the support team. The only thing I thought I might have done wrong was to give out some of my narrators codes. I admitted this to them and apologised. A very kind woman responded and said she would refer my email on. I was shocked beyond belief. The good news was that my codes were reinstated. However, I received no apology or further explanation other than what I'd come up with myself. Due to this I'm now to scared to give out any codes as I don't know where the trap lies.


Sorry for double posting but I wanted to thank Tarian for posting here about what happened and how they did get their code facility back. Tarian was the person posting on Reddit and has been helpful with my questions. Thank you for visiting here and sharing your experience.


----------



## jckang (Jul 10, 2016)

I was wondering, has anyone else heard of promo code abuse suspension notices lately?


----------

